# dropping subframe for downpipe install



## rodhot (Jan 4, 2012)

got a relentless downpipe + prefer not hacking the OE setup, i would appreciate a little input about it. are stretch bolts used or regular reusable bolts is one question, have a manual + have done 2 timing belt jobs on my traded 01 jetta 1.8T. some detail about it would make more comfortable, thanks in advance


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

When I installed my 42DD down pipe it came with all new hardware that I used. I'm not sure, but I would use new hardware regardless to be safe plus you can get stainless then. Also I dropped my subframe about an inch to remove the old exhaust. However without a lift I don't think you'll ever have enough room to get the OEM down pipe out in one piece.


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

I did this a couple weeks ago. Took the sub frame out completely and the whole down pipe was able to come out with the cats as a whole. Not sure if you can do that with dropping the sub frame 1 inch as PLAYED did. Cats will be seized onto the down pipe. I tried to remove cats AFTER i took them out and stripped all the bolts... I had hardware come with my Relentless DP so you should have the hardware/gaskets already.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Every bolt Audi/VW installs in a car is a one time use bolt. That said, you can reuse your subframe bolts without issue, but I'm not responsible if you do have issues.  Subframe is four 21mm bolts. Remove the four bolts holding the steering rack to the subframe and down it will drop (still attached to both control arms though).


----------



## the Beagle (May 3, 2014)

*you guys are right where I am in the repair process*

after loosening the subframe it seems to be hanging from the steering connection of the rack and does not drop but about an inch, I need more room to get my repaired down pipe (broken and replaced flex section) back in, what do I do? the subframe will swing forward and backward slightly, what else do I need to do? I have removed the dog bone bolt and the back strut bolts as well as the main four bolts


----------



## the Beagle (May 3, 2014)

*oh wait, I reread your post 20v*

I see where you loosen the rack bolts as well, I will try this, thanks


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

i wish the FAQ on installing by cutting the downpipe was never made.

Once we found out dropping the subframe, it really doesn't take much longer, maybe 1-2 hours extra effort but everything slides right out. I did it on my back on the garage floor and really wasn't hard. I marked where my toe links attached and the alignment was perfect on reinstallation.

I will say I already removed that stupid power steering bracket when doing my front sway bar, if you still have that bad boy installed have fun lol! Be sure to throw it in the trash once its out.

Here is an IMPORTANT tip, DO NOT use the non-metal gasket from Relentless on the turbo, you will be sorry, it will leak within 1 to 10 days. If you use a real Audi metal one it will never leak. It sounds like crap when it leaks.


----------

